# yamaha 115 4 stroke propeller



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well since this has become a "how do I rig my boat out forum". Let me get mine in here:
If i were to buy a new "used" propeller for my 115 yamaha 4 stroke has anyone on here tried different propellers and which one worked best. I believe I have a 15 pitch on mine now....thats just a guess I haven't looked at numbers yet. overall the performance isn't bad but the take off is slow and without much power....I know its a 4 stroke but I am betting if I change pitch and propeller size i could get more out of the hole.
so have any of you yamaha 4 stroke guys got any recommendations? ps remember I am buying mine from ebay....or snagging it off somebody else boat... so it has to be available for a cheap price.....
ps since i never got the pic's up of it...here one's.....I am ready to head up the creeks but the only creek i ll get to fish for awhile is buffalo bayou.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

When the water is smooth enough to allow it, go full speed, trim the nose up and try to get every mph you can; what does the tach read? Don't run it past 6,000 rpm though.

Also, look at the printing on the prop to see the current diameter & pitch.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> When the water is smooth enough to allow it, go full speed, trim the nose up and try to get every mph you can; what does the tach read? Don't run it past 6,000 rpm though.
> 
> Also, look at the printing on the prop to see the current diameter & pitch.


 x2


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Take it down to Baumans prop shop and have them re-pitch it or give them a call. They did mine last summer and it was only $55


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

BEC My 150 is fairly slow out of the hole. I find the quicker and harder you throttle up to get on plane the better. Usually you cannot have both holeshot and top end.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

May look into a cavatation plate for the hole shot.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Can't help but great boat cowboy! I do recomend adding a dolphin tail like the ones at bass pro. I have one and it gets me on plain faster and keeps the boat from hoping when I am going fast and the bow will not go down.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea it already has a dolphin tail......and it's speed is 39 to 41 mph with everything trimmed. forgot what the rpm where running but they where good. The take off isn't bad....but this looks like a small prop. I know with 2 strokes changing the prop diam. and pitch can add quite abit to the hole shot. With my johnson I ran three different prop. till I got the one I liked best. I was just wondering......guess my next question would be....does a johnson prop fit on a yamaha. guess I should go pull some of mine out and see.......naw I rather fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To prop it right you have to know the rpm's. If 5200 it could be called good, but 5900 to 6000 would be much better. Some four strokes do better with a little bigger diameter also. I don't think Johnson's will fit, but Mercury's may.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The gear ratio of your engine is (28:13) or 2.15:1
Using that with your current diameter & pitch, current rpm's and mph, and the recommended full throttle rpm allows you to figure out the correct prop.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

ok i ll check the rpm next time more closely....i am thinking i was running about 5800 rpm...but thats just a guess ...i ll watch next time....i also have several props for my johnson....i ll see if they will fit.....i know johnson has 2 different prop shafts...so maybe mine will be the same....
but i will check the rpm next time i am out.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

39-41 mph? Wish I could get half of that!!!! And that's with just me in the boat.


----------

